# Small Ammo vs Marbles in the Trees



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was out today a couple of times already and was zipping some 3/8" steel at Starlings high in an old oak tree.

This small steel zipped through the branches with very little noise and when it did connect the leaves, it made very little noise, it went right through the leaves like a missile

When I shot 5/8" marbles the sound going through the branches was a lot more, the disruption in the branches was noticeably more, you could really tell the difference ! The birds when shooting the small steel many times would stay in the tree, but when shot at with a marble, they were long gone right away.

It is probably the size and the fact the marble is going a bit slower so maybe the increased trajectory gives the marble more opportunity to come into more contact with the branches ?

What are your thoughts, have you guys experienced this ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was out and about this evening shooting, and had some pretty long shots high in an old oak tree .... man alive it got there fast and flat, the shots were all in the fifty yard range area as The starlings would not let me get closer. Evey time I moved in they took off so I had to give them lots of room .;- )

They were perched high in the leaves and the ammo zipped through that cover like a knife through butter, even at the Hail Mary distance I was shooting.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A perfect example today .. had a fat starling sitting 34yds about 15ft up in an old oak. I shot 5 times at him and each of my shots made him move and flutter ... I was using 3/8" steel, pulled back to the wall with a chronographed speed of 280 to 295 fps.

The ammo is so small and going so fast that the bird is not disturbed much unless he is hit or the ammo hits his perch. Three of these shots where close enough that they ruffled his feathers, although not hits. I have done this before with marbles and usually I will get one shot as the marble is big enough to be seen and the bird is gone !

It has been a long time since I got five shots at anything, that was fun ;- ) BTW: Starlings usually don't give you more than a couple of shots, they are pretty spooky. This one I think just got through eating and drinking from the farm across the way and was feeling a little lazy ;- )

wll


----------

